# Will NTFS become corrupt in FreeBSD/FreeNAS



## Certain (Oct 18, 2010)

I know that there is a FreeNAS forum out there and I've already asked this question there but couldn't get a reply. But I think this may be a general FreeBSD question anyway. Inside of the FreeNAS mount utility I saw something that said:

_Warning: UFS and variants are the NATIVE file format for FreeBSD (the underlying OS of FreeNAS). Attempting to use other file formats such as FAT, FAT32, EXT2, EXT3, or NTFS can result in unpredictable results, file corruption, and loss of data!_

I'm a newb to this and that completely scared me because most of the drives I'm about to stick into this box are NTFS and they already have data on them. Will my data become corrupt if I place these drives in FreeNAS or any FreeBSD system for that matter?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 18, 2010)

FreeBSD has no problem reading/writing from/to any FAT filesystem and can read NTFS just fine. Be sure you mount the NTFS slice read-only.
And if you can use UFS(2), do so. It is far superior and is, well, native.


----------



## Certain (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, I did what I should have done to begin with and read the FAQ. All my drives are NTFS, and prior to installing the OS my hope was to just be able to drop my drives in and go from there. But, from what I've read it seems writing to NTFS isn't the best idea. I went ahead and took two new drives and formatted them to UFS. I'm gonna move the data from my old drives that are NTFS to the UFS drives. When those old drives are empty, I'll then format them to UFS as well. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

